# Boys Don't Cry - The Cure



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

what a tune! anyone else like it?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

worst bit is it's almost double the age of me..


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that is a good shout :thumb:

My favourite from the Cure though is this






Cracking intro too...


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

allways liked this.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

one of my fav bands...1st listened to them when i was about fifteen and still listening to em 24 yrs later...!!!:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the Cure. It all started when a lass at school did me a copy of the Concert/Curiosity tape. It is still the best of all in my opinion, the version of Boys Don't Cry on it is superb.

I love these tracks from Concert/Curiosity -











I would probably have Robert Smith's babies. For those that like the Cure, if you haven't heard Thursday, try them, OK it's EMO, but with a singer that sounds so much like Robert Smith in places.

Try this just after 2.10 mins, just like Mr Smith.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

as long as nobody links love cats, it's okay by me.

now 36, listening to them since I was at school

this is my fav...


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry just like heaven trumps all those imo


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Best Album? Mines Disintigration


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

oh by the way theres a song out now by a band called Crystal Castles (I think) and it features Robert Smith on vocals, heard it on the radio yesterday and it's pretty good.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

killash said:


> Best Album? Mines Disintigration


easily, the one that propelled them to mainstream fame.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

I remember buying these when they came out and playing them on a Walkman after recording them onto a C90 cassette - how many have even ever done that these days


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

lol - in my first year of uni, I bought every single album, the cure had ever done.

in my 2nd year, I sold them......


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Check this awesomeness out


----------

